# How can I find ticks on a black poodle?



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I live in an area that has lots of ticks so I try to give Swizzle a quick check after every time outside. It is easier to see them before they burrow in. Still nothing beats a total pat down feeling up every nook and cranny. The ticks are so tiny they are easy to miss.


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

We don't have much of a tick problem, for us it's fleas. We use TriFexis with good success. Be sure to check yourself too, Lyme disease can be debilitating


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

High Velocity Dryer....or if do not have a regular hair dryer. As you blow air on dog it parts the hair and gives you a clear view of skin...hence ticks.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

TLP said:


> High Velocity Dryer....or if do not have a regular hair dryer. As you blow air on dog it parts the hair and gives you a clear view of skin...hence ticks.


Thanks - what a great idea. I'll give it a try, although I'll have use a regular dryer.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

spookiesmom said:


> We don't have much of a tick problem, for us it's fleas. We use TriFexis with good success. Be sure to check yourself too, Lyme disease can be debilitating


I've started checking myself too, but those deer ticks are awful small. I've had a friend that is allergic to flowers and grass and lots of other stuff -- that somehow got bit by a deer tick and didn't know it until she saw the bulls eye pattern on the back of her leg. She got treatment and is ok.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> I live in an area that has lots of ticks so I try to give Swizzle a quick check after every time outside. It is easier to see them before they burrow in. Still nothing beats a total pat down feeling up every nook and cranny. The ticks are so tiny they are easy to miss.


That's what I've started doing, running my hands over him while he is on my lap. Although I'm starting to question by desire for a black dog.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I can't see ticks, even on my cream standard, 'til I look right down to the skin.

Get yourself a set of tick removers... something like THIS. And learn how to use them.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> I can't see ticks, even on my cream standard, 'til I look right down to the skin.
> 
> Get yourself a set of tick removers... something like THIS. And learn how to use them.


Thanks for the link. Ordering it today!


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

The right question at the right time. Found a big tick today. Not not Harry but in a pile of papers I was clearing. Never find any on him but occasionally find one at home. 

Will definitely use the hair dryer idea


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

